# some more snakes - royal python's



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

and some of the royal's that I have, the others I will post in another topic 

chocolate female






harlequin female





pastave female





firelesser male





yellowbelly female





pastel yellowbelly female





pastel low white calico female





pastel female





fire female





quinstripe male





african ghost male





genetic stripe female





pastel 100% het genetic stripe male





100% het genetic stripe female





orange ghost female





chocolate male





woma male





pastel female


----------



## FAY (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful bumblebee.....thanks for sharing. Do you only have royals?


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 25, 2011)

FAY said:


> Beautiful bumblebee.....thanks for sharing. Do you only have royals?



She has another thread with boa's


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 25, 2011)

wow the chocolate and woma are cool. 

Thanks for sharing.....how many snakes do you have? Looks like a fair few...


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

tnx Fay, I also keep boa's (as Bel711 said there are some in another thread) and also have green tree python's and will get an amazon tree boa beginning of december 

@Morgan_dragon, I have about 50 or 60 (have to count really lol )


----------



## edstar (Oct 25, 2011)

wow! amazing snakes


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful snakes!!! Very jealous. I would love to have Royal pythons


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey BB, you may have converted our Septic Ozzie's to using the correct name for the species........nice Balls by the way......


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

tnx everybody I am very happy with them. how come they aren't allowed in Ausralia?? coz I never knew that u guys couldn't have them?


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 25, 2011)

All very nice looking Ball pythons specialy the het and the pastels


----------



## Bryce (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice. Ball pythons are awesome.


----------



## Erebos (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice balls. Hahaha


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Iskaldur (Oct 26, 2011)

Do their faces remind anyone else of ducks? Probably just me 

Lovely colours and patterns though. I particularly like the 100% het genetic stripe female and the pastave female.


----------



## Australis (Oct 26, 2011)

Iskaldur said:


> Do their faces remind anyone else of ducks? Probably just me



Ive always thought that as well.. weird looking suckers


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 26, 2011)

Iskaldur said:


> Do their faces remind anyone else of ducks? Probably just me
> 
> Lovely colours and patterns though. I particularly like the 100% het genetic stripe female and the pastave female.



tnx, they do me as well sometimes haha and the genetic stripe female is definately one of my favorites as well  I have 2 that both look similar


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the heads haha!
Really nice patterning on some of them.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 26, 2011)

tnx


----------

